# new to html, add image to guestbook?



## ms_khw

I'm using yahoo sitebuilder and would like to add a questbook. No problem adding it, or having it work. All seems a-ok there. But I'd like to add a button for the sign guest book & view guest book instead of the ugly words that say just that. I have no idea what to do as to what & where in the html that I need to add the code for the image to appear? Hope that makes sense.
This is my code:

Sign Guestbook
View Guestbook


----------



## Rockn




----------



## ms_khw

Thanks, but I'm still stumbling. Where you have writen imagename, do I remove that replace with name of my gif that's in my file folder, adding the .gif? I tried replaceing imagename with my file name .gif but all I got was that dreadful lil' X box. Please help.


----------



## ms_khw

I still just can't seem to get it, & even worse now, nothing shows up on my page.  I've tried using the size for what it is in inch & I've tried using it in pixel-must be really dumb here.

This is what I've tried just now, & ended up with nothing--guess I'm getting frustrated, creating an even bigger mess:

<imgsrc=guestpurple.gif"width="2" height="1"></
<imgrc=guestbookviewpurple.gif"width="2"height="1"> 
sorry to be such a pest.
with thanks, khw


----------



## Rockn

it is img src= not imgsrc=


----------



## ms_khw

I've finally got the html right and have added my image-_button_ for my guest book, and it works! Only one problem. How do I get it so that there is no box around it? 

This is my code, what am I missing?
<a href="http://us.1.p4.webhosting.yahoo.com/gb/sign?member=silksnsatinwedding">imagsrc="images/guestbookpurple.gif" width="140" height="79" &1t;a>><a>


----------



## Rockn

In the image tag add border="0"


----------



## ms_khw

Thank you so much Rockn for all of your help. My first business site is now on line & they are _really_ pleased with it! 

Please forgive me, but I do have one other question. I was able to insert a copy-write symbol, but now have forgotten what the html code is. Feel real dumb here, because it was so simple.  I was told that all I needed was &copy, but no go. I must be missing the entirety of the html.

once again thank you so much --works here though


----------



## Rockn

The copyright symbol is &copy;


----------

